# Anyone get a frost?



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Been cooler than normal in NC Indiana...heard frost possible to the north...ND,MN. NE states, parts of IA...did that happen?


----------



## Heyhay..eh (Aug 7, 2009)

No frost yet but it has been unusually cool at night, hovering around 7-11 C for most of August. Would not be surprised to see frost within the next 2 weeks. The day time highs are nothing to get excited about either. We can probably count the days over 25 C, over the summer, on our two hands. Brutal! But then again I do not think that We have had it as bad as a lot of Western Canadians, from what I hear.

Take care


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

We usually get a frost about the 2nd week of Sept. Still have hay that needs to be cut before a hard frost.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I have not had any yet but the northern half of my state has already had frost about a week ago. Took 5 days to get my last alfalfa dry enough to bale.


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

Here we are Sept 27 and no frost yet. Strange year. we normally get a frost in the middle of Sept. During the day it has been up to the 70s and 80s. Hay is all stacked and covered. Just cleaning up the edges of the fields mowing and planning for spring. Going to spray some Sahara in my bad non crop wet areas as soon as we have a frost.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

No frost up here in Northern Indian yet, but the last ten days of cloudy/overcast days and cool temps during the day/night have been enough to shut the beans down. To be perfectly honest, I wouldn't mind seeing a killing frost on time for once. Spent the last couple of years fighting cutting beans that the beans were dry, but the stems were still green or even last year, they were dry, but still had a few leaves left on the plants with green stems, not fun to say the least.


----------



## chief-fan (Aug 27, 2009)

Had a good frost this morning is SW Iowa. We are about an hour from Ne. and MO border. Had 31º about 6 this morning and everything was white. Figure we have about 5 days to get the hay cut now or let it stand till next year.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

What kind of hay? Alfalfa needs 28 deg. for 4 hours or 24 deg. for an hour before growth is completely stopped. We don't get to excited about frost here, but do get in a hurry after a hard freeze as mentioned above.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Supposed to be in mid 20's this weekend.Will be cutting 55 acres alf/orch after it freezes the way it looks.Just had over 3" of rain and still drizzling.

2009 SUCKS:mad:


----------



## okhillbilly (Jun 18, 2009)

No frost yet. Not suppose to get one till 2nd week of November here for the average. Calling for mid 30's this weekend. Still got around 40 acres of hay to cut. been raining since Sunday. Calling for rain again Thursday and Friday. Hard to get any hay cut not enough dry days between rain fronts to get it dry. May have to wait till after we get a hard freeze and just cut it for filler hay and feed it myself.


----------

